# GreenValueHost - Lies, Lies & Lies - Indians, Aliases, Kids, Excuses and Cheats



## Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ (Jul 8, 2014)

Hallo Buddy! здороваться!



We are team anonymous. We hack GVH. We hack GVH employees accounts. We leak information.



WE WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY ABOUT THE TRUTH BEHIND GVH









GVH Executive Summary:



1. Jonathan Nguyen (




)

Popular kid, known of lying. Wondering about their ODD ticket reply time? Yes, they hire INDIANS.

Jon creates aliases for each one of these, so smart, so funny.



2. Jaroslav Urban AKA Alan Romano AKA Tyler P (



)

Yet another high school kid. Cool aliases and model pictures. Also runs acclaimed host.



3. Lance Jessurun (



)

Probably the only one 18+ in GVH. Mysterious.



Speeding tickets and working at fedex



4. Alexander Uren AKA Isabella Donovan (



)

Thought this international customer relationships manager is fired already?? NO! NO!! Jon loves him, and assigned him a cute name: Isabella Donovan. And you guessed it, he is a kid, 13 years old and lives in Mt Eden, Auckland, NZ.







GVH Code of Conduct:



1. At least 5x oversell



2. Upsell Upsell Upsell



3. Tell customers lies & excuses





GVH: WE HAVE YOUR WHMCS DATABASE IN HAND.



HINT: GVH CUSTOMERS: MOVE YOUR DATA IMMEDIATELY.



—THIS IS OUR LAST POST IN THIS FORUM—



Regards,

Team Anonymous

GVH surely is the loser.



анонимный


----------



## Francisco (Jul 8, 2014)

Is there any proof that you have the database?

A sample of the tblhosting table maybe?

Francisco


----------



## FredQc (Jul 8, 2014)

The fuck?


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

So let's see....

1. Jonny = 16.years of age

2. Tyler = 16-17 years of age

3. Lance = 14 in that photo, but like ??? 21?

4. Alex U = 13?  Someone said older... I heard 22, but I don't believe it for a second... Definitely looks like 12 in that photo.... and him playing Isabella? Well maybe he's gender challenged...  That sweater is hiding his man boobs.  I mean if indeed that is really the same Alex U.

I think Alex_U's daddy might be this lad, Kim Jong Sick, I mean Il


----------



## Damian (Jul 8, 2014)

This really shouldn't be news to anyone....


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

and I forgot about the Indians... Wonder if they are child laborers also...? 

Is this the CC business recipe or what?  Child labor + Indians for when kids are in bed or school + shady aliases + Kim Jung Il + HackForums lovers....  VPS BIZ IN A BOX, Linda's box.

and OP, you have Tyler's name wrong...  Close, but wrong.

Database in hand?  Bahaha, heard that before..  If so I doubt it is current, but nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## serverian (Jul 8, 2014)

s/s/c


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

Now something that is news is Alex Uren + cohort unnamed appear to have multiple failed companies....  in 2013.  VPS companies, hosting companies, etc.   And it has been said they too have the HF syndrome.  Hacking and rooting at open sores.  Desktop killas.

That scandal-drama is over here:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1304298

and...

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/FrostServe/internet/FrostServe-AKA-Frost-Serve-FlameServe-Flame-Serve-Wilderness-Hosting-Rip-off-Scam-1087415

Flippa'd the site:

http://flippingethics.com/2013/12-03/frostserve-com-being-sold-by-alexanderu-on-flippa-2.html


----------



## Chuck (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## eddynetweb (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## eddynetweb (Jul 8, 2014)

So... like... um... ugh....

Got proof you hacked them?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 8, 2014)

Quite honestly... at this point people should be asking GVH for proof that they _weren't_ hacked.  Given everything we know about Jon... yeah, I find the anonymous Russki more credible to put it bluntly.


----------



## eddynetweb (Jul 8, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Quite honestly... at this point people should be asking GVH for proof that they _weren't_ hacked.  Given everything we know about Jon... yeah, I find the anonymous Russki more credible to put it bluntly.


I already did believe him. It's just, wow.


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

Too funny.. Breaking NEWS! Press release... (where is my reporters fedora and special pen?)



> This is an official security confirmation from the systems administration team and management of Green Value Hosting, Inc. / GreenValueHost.
> 
> We are aware of the public security breach allegations made against us regarding an unauthorized user possessing a copy of our billing and support system database. *This allegation is false.*
> 
> ...



3 members, 4 guests, 0 anonymous users   (See full list)

Jon, *GVH-Isabella, **GVH-Jaroslav*, Google

Ahh who do those hands belong to? 

*"This allegation is false"* ---> False people claiming false things from both sides.... Perhaps you would like to chip in for my new Kickstarter campaign?


----------



## eddynetweb (Jul 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Too funny.. Breaking NEWS! Press release... (where is my reporters fedora and special pen?)


no no no, you're doing it wrong. Here, let me show you:

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*


----------



## Alex U (Jul 8, 2014)

First of all, I'd just like to make this clear.  *I am not 12.  *When I applied for a job at GreenValueHost, as part of security measures, Identification was shown.  I showed my drivers license, which clearly shows I am NOT 12.  

Funnily enough, I do *not* live in Mt. Eden, and that is not me in the photo.  If you'd do a quick Google search there are many Alexander's located around the world.  Just because that 'person' is a kid, doesn't mean it is me.  The reason why I think you chose that specific photo was because he was a kid - and that's just to ruin my reputation.  Why didn't you choose another adult called Alexander U who was an adult?  _Proove that it is me.  Can you?  (FYI I actually live in the CBD)_

I agree I have made mistakes in the past with hosting companies - please remember this was just when I started hosting. I previously owned a free hosting company, but I had to sell it due to me being busy.  I fully admit that I have made mistakes in the past, but I have learned from my mistakes.  As Rick Warren said “We are products of our past, but we don't have to be prisoners of it.” 

I'm not trying to make anyone believe that I am not twelve.  I'm just telling my side of the story.  This thread is not for the whambulance, and it's not for immediate release either.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 8, 2014)

Who's handling the PR for GVH?


----------



## texteditor (Jul 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> If you are registered in our billing/support system, as far as we are aware through extensive investigation, your data is in safe hands.


I'm pretty sure when he got hacked or whatever recently he was straight-up handing over ssh access + root passwords to any clown offering to help in the LET thread


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

What's up with Tyler?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1076788



> So a while back a person named Tyler Plack started a site called YavaHost.
> 
> It began to prosper, and turned into a wonderful host. I have been reading about hosting and thought i would give it a try, turns out i got in over my head. I ended up buying these hosting domains as a starting point (including yavahost, formally owned by tyler plack):
> 
> ...



^--- Failed host in 2011.  Or at ~ 14 years of age.

This doozy



> souce: http://tplack.com/posts2/
> 
> Starting with $100 & Where It Took Me: Part 1
> by Tyler Plack | May 26, 2014 | Blog
> ...


Yeah, take care of everything himself, but then gets outsourced support that does everything.... and this kiddo is a self proclaimed writer.... Banter, pure ego stroking....  Get the lube before you self-immolate.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 8, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Who's handling the PR for GVH?


Maarten Kossen, a lot of days


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ah, time to relax, let's see what's on vpsboard and...oh...another...GVH thread...


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Maarten Kossen, a lot of days


Really?


----------



## serverian (Jul 8, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Ah, time to relax, let's see what's on vpsboard and...oh...another...GVH thread...


What's changed man? You have become one of the most hilarious meme artists recently!


----------



## texteditor (Jul 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> Really?


indirectly via being on forums-cleanup duty


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 8, 2014)

Well this is a "nice" surprise. 

I've locked this thread because it serves no purpose and is based off of no actual factual data (as far as I can tell).  

Also come on, this is like beating a dead horse.


----------

